# Metaltech Maxi square scaffolding



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Getting this interior scaffolding for my next job. It looks pretty awsome...it can stack 3 high. Has anyone used one?


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Westview said:


> MAXI SCAFFOLDING™ Assembly Video - YouTube
> 
> 
> Getting this interior scaffolding for my next job. It looks pretty awsome...it can stack 3 high. Has anyone used one?


THe price isn't bad either. $250 per level.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Westview said:


> THe price isn't bad either. $250 per level.


I have rented them before. Not sure if it was that brand but it went together exactly the same and could go 3 high.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I have rented them before. Not sure if it was that brand but it went together exactly the same and could go 3 high.


Did you like it?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Westview said:


> Did you like it?


Yeah it was a nice interior scaffold, The out riggers are needed for sure when you have it so tall. 

Are you currently renting scaffold and tired of it or do you have a job where you need it coming up and just decided to buy?


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Yeah it was a nice interior scaffold, The out riggers are needed for sure when you have it so tall.
> 
> Are you currently renting scaffold and tired of it or do you have a job where you need it coming up and just decided to buy?


I have a job coming up with 20' ceilings and decided to buy one. I hate wokring off extension ladders indoors on hardwood floors. It doesn't feel safe and I work alone. 

I haven't been able to find any of the out riggers. They are on backorder till the end of march. I will be stacking it two high. Do you think it will be dangerous without the out riggers and gaurd rail?


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Have you seen it with the moving device?
Must be hard on the battery


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Westview said:


> I have a job coming up with 20' ceilings and decided to buy one. I hate wokring off extension ladders indoors on hardwood floors. It doesn't feel safe and I work alone.
> 
> I haven't been able to find any of the out riggers. They are on backorder till the end of march. I will be stacking it two high. Do you think it will be dangerous without the out riggers and gaurd rail?


You should be fine, I have had mine two high but I put a little guy on the top...:thumbsup:


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Have you seen it with the moving device?
> Must be hard on the battery
> The Crawler Scaffold Moving Device - Smart Contractor Products - YouTube


 wow that is cool!


----------

